# Can anyone recommend a blend here in Bristol?



## superdudeo (Sep 12, 2013)

My local roasters are either Extract coffee or Wogan. One thing that concerns me is that Wogan vacuum packs it's coffee with no roast date that I can see, only a best before. Not sure if this is a sign of a good roaster or not?

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Extract are fab roasters, just give them a call...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've had some excellent coffee from extract , their espresso blend is a good medium roast , great for milk drinks also

chocolate and sweet, forgiving to use . Got some of their cup of excellence espresso on the way also , tasting notes look good.

I have no expertise of Wogan .


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Extract and Clifton are who I know off the top of my head there are others I just can't remember them at the moment


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Rave are not a million miles from Bristol.

Make a Saturday Morning visit & sample their coffee in the front lounge.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was not wearing my glasses , and excitedly went to get my old blue diary as I thought your were looking for a recommendation for a blonde in Bristol........


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I thought your were looking for a recommendation for a blonde in Bristol........


No shortage there:secret:


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I heartily recommend anything from extract!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

My top roaster is Extract ( Baptist mills ) and Brian Wogan is a short walk away ( St Judes)

Pop down and see if they will give you some samples

There is also a roaster in St Andrews


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think Small St Espresso sell beans too.


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

You also have 2day coffee, roast a little darker then hasbean/squaremile etc.;https://twodaycoffee.co.uk/


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

That who i was thinking of. Wrong side of the Gloucester rd. St Michaels hill not St Andrews....quite pricey thou'


----------



## superdudeo (Sep 12, 2013)

glevum said:


> That who i was thinking of. Wrong side of the Gloucester rd. St Michaels hill not St Andrews....quite pricey thou'


Indeed, they are incredibly pricey, christ knows what 1kg is, I've never dared ask.

Well, thanks for all the replies. I've gone for some Bastilla from Wogan right now, well reasonable but just roasted so will need to wait a few days.

I will try Extract next. Is there an optimum time to leave Extract for to settle down? I'll be getting the standard espresso blend.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Two day are pricey and IMO not really worth it.

Extract have produced some great stuff, Clifton coffee are good too. Rave are good and a bit more reasonably priced....well worth a trip out to Cirencester for.


----------

